# 15 years old SureFire 6P (Laser Products Germany?)



## HEK_Hamburg (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi,

yesterday I met a good frind. Hes an officer too but he is doing this job for almost 20 years.

He showed me his old SureFire 6P. I was wondering becuz I only know the new types. He said that the light is 15 years old!

The Lamp Body was 100% round and there was no SureFire logo on it. But the tailcap has a "Laser Producs (or may "Institute") Germany" on it.

Does that mean that SureFire have had special logos for German lights? All I know is that he bought the light when he was a member of the BGS (Federal Border Police).

Do you think that the light is a little treasuere /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif, or is it just an old SureFire? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Greetings, Metin

P.S. I can get a picture if anybody is interested in!?

Forgive me! My english just /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## PhantomZ (Nov 27, 2004)

you can compare your friends light with the pictures from this link, http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB2&Number=434912&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=all

there are a few pics with an old SF 6P~


----------



## K-T (Nov 29, 2004)

SureFire didn't have special logos for German lights, they just "changed" names once. When PH-Import was (and still is) the main distributor, some tailcaps had the initials PH engraved: 6P-PH or 12ZM-PH. I have also seen a 6P from Swiss with 6P-CH, so it seems that this way they tried to sort out where some lights came from. If that was an official thing I don't know.

The early bodies were complete round and wonderful. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Steve C (Dec 7, 2004)

HEK, its just an old SureFire; mine is 14 years old, and looks just like you described. 

Ask your friend if he caught as much hell as I did when I first got mine. Back then, everybody thought I was crazy for buying a $60 "baby flashlight" that used $14 worth of batteries; and only lasted an hour!

123A batteries cost seven bucks apiece at the time. I winced every time I paid it; and smiled everytime I used the light.

Mine has been used hard and looks pretty rough; but it still works as good as the day it was bought, and even has the original lamp assembly.


----------



## hoppyjr (May 10, 2009)

Steve C said:


> HEK, its just an old SureFire; mine is 14 years old, and looks just like you described.
> 
> Ask your friend if he caught as much hell as I did when I first got mine. Back then, everybody thought I was crazy for buying a $60 "baby flashlight" that used $14 worth of batteries; and only lasted an hour!
> 
> ...



I just came across this thread, while searching some 6p info. I too still have three of the old round 6p's, marked "Laser Products - Fountain Valley, Ca." I've since upgraded all of mine to LED, thanks to Gene Malkoff 

I had to laugh as I remember when I bought my first one in late 1988. I was teased all the time about my expensive little light and batteries and I let them laugh all they wanted. The laughing and smart *** comments usually went away after someone experienced a dayshift building search with me (usually after chasing someone inside) and I was the only guy with a flashlight - or when working nights and the Streamlight went dead (again) and my trusty 6p came into play. Once, while working a narcotics detail, my partner and I gave chase to a suspect and my light helped us to identify the Colt .45 he was reaching for......needless to say, the good guys won again......and I have never been without a Surefire light!!!


----------



## T45 (Oct 4, 2010)

THANK GOD! I thought I was the only guy around that had a "Laser Products" Surefire 6P! Bought mine sometime back in the early 90's at a gun show. Got the same reaction you guys did..."You paid WHAT?!?!?"...." How much for a Toy Flashlight???" In those days, it was Mag lite and nothing else. Well, I still have that old 6P, it still looks good and still burns bright. It has been kept on my night stand most of the time over the years with an occasional trip here and there. I just recently upgraded the bulb from an incandescent to an LED. Went from 60 lumen for 1 hour to 80 Lumen for 10+ hours. Can't believe some guys on here complain that's a LOW Lumens output, they've obviously been spoiled by the better Light Technology of recent years. But Like everyone here says, it outshined every maglite made and lasted through nearly 2 decades. I still find the simple form factor exquisite and the quality is undeniable.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 6, 2010)

that 15 year old surefire is now 21 years old.
I'm sure it's still going strong.


----------



## Fuchshp (Sep 23, 2014)

Good evening

The incandescent bulb of the 6P shines a very nice warm light. But the battery runtime is too short. 
Which LED drop in for the old laser products 6P emits a similar light as the incandescent bulb? With single mode around 60 to 100 lumens? And long battery life?


----------



## scout24 (Sep 24, 2014)

See "Malkoff Devices" M61WL. Or the M61L 219B available from Illumination Supply (Illumn) And a belated Welcome, by the way!


----------



## Fuchshp (Sep 26, 2014)

Good evening, Scout24

Thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for. I bought a Malkoff M61WL from Ilumination Supply this afternoon. 

Kind regards,
HP


----------



## scout24 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wonderful, I hope you enjoy it. Malkoff dropins have a very well deserved reputation as the best...


----------



## Fuchshp (Oct 12, 2014)

Good Morning

I received the M61WL meanwhile. It realy resembles incandescent light closely. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## rrivas70 (Oct 12, 2014)

Is OP still on here?

Although 14 years ago, I still did not see a picture posted 

Here my request!


----------



## Norm (Oct 12, 2014)

rrivas70 said:


> Is OP still on here?
> 
> Although 14 years ago, I still did not see a picture posted
> 
> Here my request!



From Hek's profile :

Last Activity 02-19-2008 02:06 PM


----------

